# Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies



## Dr.J (31. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

ich habe heute die Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert. Bitte nicht wundern, sondern einfach ausprobieren. Alle Smiley-Befehle fangen mit ":" an.

Momentan sind leider nicht alle Smileys aus dem Chat auch im Forum verfügbar. Arbeite aber noch dran.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Digicat (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Servus Jürgen

Dankeschön  

Geht das auch mit den Smileys im Album  

Wenn man dort einen Beitrag schreibt gibts nur eine kleine Auswahl der Smileys :?


----------



## Dr.J (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Hallo Helmut,

Die Smileys im Album habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen. Werde ich aber noch bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Toll Jürgen.

funzt Prima.....


LG Chris


----------



## Conny (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Hallo Jürgen,

das ist doch eine gute Nachricht


----------



## Dr.J (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

So es sind ein paar neue Smilies hinzugekommen. Einfach mal testen:

:cu :sorry :beeten1 c  :troet :help


----------



## Digicat (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Servus Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (2. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Und noch ein paar, gestiftet von Annett.

Viel Spass.


----------



## Hawk0210 (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

Hallo Jürgen !!

Die neuen Smilies sind einfach klasse !!!!......


----------



## Dr.J (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert*

So Jungs und Mädels,

habe mal euch mal als Vorfreude auf die Weihnachtszeit ein paar winterliche und weihnachtliche Smilies als Geschenk gemacht.

1 :weihn1 :weihn3 :weihn5 0 :weihn2 2 

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## katja (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies*

ooohhhh  !!!!


----------



## Conny (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies*

Hallo Jürgen,

das ist ja wie :weihn4 :weihn5 

Vielen Dank


----------



## rut49 (28. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies*

Hallo, Jürgen!
Hast Du super gemacht! Funktioniert wie verrückt!   

mlG aus dem Lipperland     Regina


----------



## Dr.J (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies*

Wieder 2 Neue

2 und :muede


----------



## katja (6. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Smileys im Forum und Chat synchronisiert bzw. neue Smilies*

jaaaaaa!!! 

die sind sooo süß!!!  doc


----------

